# COD BlackOps: Download trotz Installation von DVD



## raeubermann (9. November 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mir heute die originale deutsche Version von COD BlackOps geholt und wollte sie wie üblich von der DVD installieren. Steam hatte ich ja durch COD MW2 bereits.
Der Installer startet - ich darf auch den Code eingeben und was passiert ? Steam fängt lustig an das ganze Spiel nochmal downzuloaden. Zumindest versucht rund 7 GB an Daten zu downloaden. Da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder ? Ich hab den Download abgebrochen bzw angehalten. und habe dann die lokalen Daten in Steam gelöscht und auch mal versucht, das Spiel von der DVD im Steam Offline Modus zu installieren. Er will aber einfach nich....

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich bei MW2 ein ähnliches Problem hatte, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich es gelöst bekommen habe. 7GB bei ner 2Mbit DSL Leitung kann ja nicht die Lösung sein, wenn ich mir die DVD gekauft habe.

Achja...Steam läuft bei mir nicht auf c: sondern auf d: aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein (Wars bei MW2 ja auch nicht)

EDIT: Erstaunlicherweise sind die Icons aber schon auf dem Desktop. ABer warum Steam das jetzt ignoriert bleibt wohl Geheimnis der Entwickler ? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Timo


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. November 2010)

das problem hatte ich auch schon bei mehreren spielen aber meistens hat es dann nach 2-3 versuchen geklappt.
einfach nochmal die cd einlegen, den autostart abwarten und die installation starten lassen.
ich hatte das problem zuletzte bei darksiders, ich glaube ich hatte dazu hier auch was gepostet 
aber beim dritten versuch hat es dann geklappt


----------



## veilchen (9. November 2010)

Ich weis leider nicht was diesen Fehler hervorut, aber ich habe bei Darksiders dasselbe Problem gehabt. dann bin ich hierauf gestoßen. Der 4 Post ist von Entscheidung, damit habe ich steam die Installation von der DVD erzwungen. Bei mir hats geklappt. Ich denke das Medium spielt ja keine Rolle, hauptsache du erzwingst das Installieren von DVD.

gruß
veilchen


----------



## Vordack (10. November 2010)

Wenn die DVD  ohne Autostart im LW ist ändere Deine Steam Verküprung wie folgt:

Steam.exe -install D:

wo D Dein DVD LW ist und vor Steam ja der Pfad und so steht.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2010)

Bei mir wurde von DVD installiert: erst in Steam einloggen, DVD einlegen, im DVD Menü installieren. Als das dann wegen Steam-Überlastung scheiterte, wollte Steam das Spiel beim nächsten Versuch runterladen - das hab ich verhindert und dann einfach das DVD-Menü erneut aufgerufen, dort dann RE-Installtion - das ging dann. Es wird nach Ende der Installation dann aber trotzdem auch rst was über Steam runtergeladen, jedoch keine 6GB


----------



## raeubermann (10. November 2010)

Grml..        egal was ich mache - Steam ist nicht davon abzubringen zu downloaden. Obwohl das Spiel ja eigentlich via DVD installiert wurde. Ich verstehs einfach nicht... So ein Mist.

DVD Autostart habe ich deaktiviert...wenn ich eine DVD einlege, kommt erst ne Auswahl was ich machen will...DVD inhalt öffnen, setup starten usw.  Selbstverständlich starte ich dann das setup...schlussendlich mit demselben Ergebnis. Ich bins jetzt langsam leid mit dem Steam-/(%&"/%""

Das "Erzwingen" wie in dem genannten Threat beschrieben scheitert momentan daran dass ich WIN 7 (64bit) nutze und schlicht "Ausführen"Leiste noch nicht gefunden habe...unter Start ist sie jedenfalls nicht.

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich STEAM nicht auf c: installiert habe, sondern auf D: (übrigens - COD MW2 via DVD war da überhaupt kein Problem). Denn C: ist bei mir eine SSD und da läuft nur das Betriebssystem darauf.
Solangsam weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter...Installiert wird ja das Spiel von der DVD. Aber wenn ich es dann starten will (via Desktop Icon) dann nimmt er Verbindung zum Steam server auf und fängt trotzdem an, es downzuloaden...

Edit: "Die Leiste: "Ausführen"habe ich zwar gefunden, aber wenn ich eingebe (hier original den ganzen Befehl per cut&paste kopiert

d:\Programme\steam\steam.exe -install e:

kommt nur die meldung, das er den pfad nicht findet. Aber es ist definitv der richtige pfad...Steam läuft auf D: (z.Zt. nur COD MW2) und e: ist das DVD Laufwerk.

Vordack: Wie geht denn das ? Diese Verknüpfung ändern
==
Wenn die DVD  ohne Autostart im LW ist ändere Deine Steam Verküprung wie folgt:

Steam.exe -install D:

wo D Dein DVD LW ist und vor Steam ja der Pfad und so steht. 
==


----------



## raeubermann (10. November 2010)

So Statusupdate. Nach der x. Installation von der DVD hat der Start des Spiels endlich geklappt. Er hat zwar trotzdem angefangen in Steam zu downloaden, aber beim Start aufs Desktop Icon hat er erstaunlicherweise nur noch 15min bis zum Start angezeigt...statt 21 Stunden oder so.
Diese 15Min vergingen dann doch schneller und aufeinmal - siehe da - startet Blackops. Endlich kanns losgehen..auch wenn ich immernoch nicht weiß, warum das jetzt funktioniert hat. Denn in der Bibliothek wurde das Spiel ja schon vorher....wie auch immer - jetzt gehts los...jetzt gehts los..


----------

